# Puppy switching to adult food after spay



## Mdez (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys - I recently spayed my 7th month old female GSD (I'm sorry for the people who are against that). She was on Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy since I brought her home. I read on Leerburg Dog Training | 16,000 pages of dog training information, 300 free streaming videos, DVDs and Free Dog Training ebooks to switch them to adult food at 4-6 months I believe. So after her spay she is now on Blue Buffalo Wilderness salmon for adults. I know the protein is high but is that a bad thing? Did I switch her too soon? HELP!


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Mdez said:


> Hey guys - I recently spayed my 7th month old female GSD (I'm sorry for the people who are against that). She was on Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy since I brought her home. I read on Leerburg Dog Training | 16,000 pages of dog training information, 300 free streaming videos, DVDs and Free Dog Training ebooks to switch them to adult food at 4-6 months I believe. So after her spay she is now on Blue Buffalo Wilderness salmon for adults. I know the protein is high but is that a bad thing? Did I switch her too soon? HELP!


 
I don't think spaying your female is a bad thing. Different strokes for different folks. Everybody's life is different...same goes for dogs.

I have no advice about Blue Buffalo.....but I've never fed any of my dog's any puppy food. 

Well, I did feed it to my oldest male when he was a pup...and he was limping bad...Pano. My vet recommeded to me to take him off of puppy food b/c it was making him grow way to fast and it was bad for his joints. So I did as he suggested and I never had a problem with limping again. The 2 pups that followed afterwards....always fed them regular food. No problems.

Hopefully others will chime in a let you know a good all around dog food for pups. I do remember reading that some adult foods were bad for pups. Not sure which ones.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Guaranteed Analysis*

Crude Protein 34.0% min 
Crude Fat 15.0% min 
Crude Fiber 6.5% max 
Moisture 10.0% max 
*Calcium 1.3% min * 
Phosphorus 0.9% min 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 1.3% min 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 3.0% min
BLUE Wilderness Salmon Flavor is a High Protein, Low Carb Dog Food

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/163201-feeding-puppies.html should help. 

Who knows anything about the Omega 3:6 ratio? Anyone - or am I thinking of something else.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes, adult food is absolutely fine for your dog. Our vet and our breeder both said puppy food was not necessary if I was feeding an "all life stages" food. I did puppy food for the first 12 weeks though, then I started combining my other dog's adult food with puppy food from 12 to 14 weeks. Now at 14 weeks Dakota's on Kirkland's chicken/rice adult food (its an all life stages food). Btw, Dakota will be spayed when she's 7 months too. I'm sorry I don't know for sure about the food you are feeding, though I think there is some talk that puppies shouldn't be on grain-free. I'm not sure why though.


----------

